# .327 Federal Mag for hunting deer and bear?



## lampern (Aug 23, 2017)

The .327 Federal Mag came out a few years ago as a revolver chambered self defense round.

However Henry Arms is now chambering it for their Big Boy lever action hunting rifle.

Would this be a good round for deer and black bear?


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 23, 2017)

Imo no, could be proved wrong but I think it's a bit light for encountering big bone


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 24, 2017)

Would it be ideal ... Probably not ... but would it work for short range <100 yds.  I am sure that the 32-20 has taken quite a few deer in the past .... The .327 Federal would be close the same out of a rifle ...

A 100 grain bullet at 1800+ fps would not be something to be dismissed ....

Again not what most would considered ideal ...


----------



## abrannon (Aug 25, 2017)

It will probably get the job done, but I would imagine any of Henry's other Big Boy offerings would do it better.

I really like the 327 and was hoping someone would make a lever Action for it, I think it would make a descent close range (under 50 Yards) gun for Hogs, Deer, Coyotes and etc...


----------



## lampern (Aug 25, 2017)

They seem to be the only company chambering it


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 28, 2017)

A .30 carbine normally pushes a 110 grain round-nose, jacketed soft-point, bullet at 2000 f.p.s. from its 18" barrel.

Is the .30 carbine known as a good deer and bear round?
Nope.  

Would it work?  Maybe.  So would a .22 LR or .22 magnum, or .22 Hornet. Plenty of poachers have proven that over the years.
But I'm sure plenty of deer have escaped, wounded, and died later painfully, or been maimed and crippled, by hunters with varmint and pest-control caliber guns.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 28, 2017)

The Henry Big Boy in .45 long Colt would be a good brush gun for deer or bear at 100 yards or less-- whatever distance you could keep all your shots in an 8" circle in realistic "in the field" conditions.
Most ballistics tables only give data for .45 Colt rounds fired from a 6" barreled revolver.
With 14 more inches of barrel on that Henry rifle, you should find some factory ammo that pushes 250 grain bullets at 1400 f.p.s., instead of the usual "cowboy load" that gets 900 f.p.s. from a handgun.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 28, 2017)

If you got a 225 gr. slug to go 1400 f.p.s., you'd be generating 1000 foot-pounds of energy. A .45 Colt from a rifle can do that easily.

On the other hand, a 100 grain bullet moving at even 1800 f.p.s. is only going to get you 720 ft. / lbs.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 29, 2017)

http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com/327mag.html

http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com/45colt.html


----------

